# "Converting" Oven to Stovetop Recipes?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I do alot of my cooking in bulk at night, when our inlaws are asleep. (we share a kitchen). 

Since Christmas is around the corner, I was wondering about converting oven recipes to stovetop? Is there any way you can make cornbread on your stove top instead of in the oven?

I know you can make baked beans on the stove top without a hitch, so tha'ts taken care of.

Just wondering if it's hard to do. MIL will be cooking alot of BIG hams that take 48-72 hours and I won't be able to use the stove during that time.

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

I know that a lot of oven meals can be done in the crockpot. I generally allow 5 hours. I dont know about cornbread. I might cook it ahead and put it in to warm???? do you have a microwave?


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

caroline00 said:


> I know that a lot of oven meals can be done in the crockpot. I generally allow 5 hours. I dont know about cornbread. I might cook it ahead and put it in to warm???? do you have a microwave?


Finns aren't big on the crockpot LOL, no idea why. We do have a mircowave, whoo!  

I am thinking about cooking it ahead, freezing it, and warming it up too. Tonight I made a double batch of biscuits and threw them in the freezer, and I did it with some cornbread too. I think this is the best road.

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I know it's easy to bake over hot coals using a dutch oven. I wonder if you could do that over a stove burner. All the heat would be on the bottom instead of both bottom and top. If you try it, please let us know if it works.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Spinner said:


> I know it's easy to bake over hot coals using a dutch oven. I wonder if you could do that over a stove burner. All the heat would be on the bottom instead of both bottom and top. If you try it, please let us know if it works.


I've used the dutch oven to bake on the stovetop. I preheated the lid on the burner first. Sometimes it worked well, but often the results were less than perfect.

There are portable oven boxes that sit on the stovetop that work well. They have a thermometer on the door which really helps. My Grandma baked on top of her woodstove using several bricks and her copper tub.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

largentdepoche said:


> I do alot of my cooking in bulk at night, when our inlaws are asleep. (we share a kitchen).
> 
> Since Christmas is around the corner, I was wondering about converting oven recipes to stovetop? Is there any way you can make cornbread on your stove top instead of in the oven?
> 
> ...


I don't know how you do it. You must have the patience of a saint. Sharing a kitchen with your MIL.... :angel:


----------

